# Higher than average FSH levels



## General1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Just come from a GP's apt where I have been told that I have higher than average FSH levels but normal LH levels - does anyone know what this means in terms of treament??  GP wouldn't tell me the numbers for FSH (wouldn't mean much to me anyway!) but did say that my LH level was 7.  Have to repeat the FSH and LH tests next cycle.

If anyone could shed some light on this would appreciate it!

Thanks

Kate


----------



## jenny26 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there,

The GP IMHO should have told you what the FSH level was as the figure is important. If the level is under 10 I don't think you need to worry too much as this is within the normal range. If it is well over the 10 mark, then this can be more cause for concern and could indicate premature menopause. By no means am i saying this is what your situation is as I don't know what your level is and would be talking about if your level was super high, ie. over 25. Please know too that FSH levels do fluctuate from month to month and things like stress can have an impact on your FSH level. If you were to go through an IVF cycle and you have high FSH levels you tend not to respond as well and don't tend to produce as many eggs and the quality may not be as good. In this case a Dr would tend to get you to come back on day1-3 of the cycle and repeat the test until you have a good month with a lower FSH, hoping that you would produce the most number of eggs and good quality ones at that. I hope I haven't overwhelmed you with info, I just wanted to give you an idea of what it means. I would contact the GP's office if I was you and ask them for the level so you can get a good idea of what is going on. Good luck x


----------

